# Ford 4600 front axle knee



## Ted Roberts (Feb 27, 2018)

Looking to replace the left front knee on a Ford 4600 and was shocked at the price of the used part. The knee for the 5000 looks very similar, but cant find dimensions on either part. 

Ford 4600 part# 83905484 old#D4NN3007A
Ford 5000 part# 81802755 old#C5NN3007A

Does any know the dimensional specs on these two parts? 

As long as they hole pattern where it slides into the axle receiver is the same, would it be an option to put 5000 parts on the 4600 to rebuild the front end? Even if both sides had to be replaced to match the height?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

Yes big difference in new price. The used parts places I've dealt with seem to sell at 50% of new list. Perhaps a 4000 axle? May I ask where you have tried? I may have a couple of suggestions.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

GraysonR is correct.
4600 and 5000 axle knees are not interchangeable.
5000 is much heavier.
3 cylinder 4000 and 4600 knees are interchangeable and 4000 knee will likely be cheaper because they are older and more of them gave been parted out.
There are special thick washers that go on the bolts hat hold the knee in place. They must be used or the the metal around the bolt hole will crack.​


----------



## Ted Roberts (Feb 27, 2018)

I have looked on trademachine , tractorhouse and tractorpartsasap. Got back two quotes, one for $750 the other for $430. With both of these being used I wasn't sure if the part was going to be in better shape than the knee I took off the tractor. The knee that came off the tractor is worn at the bottom between the two mechanical stops and worn on the inside where the bearing fits. The bearing was completely destroyed, with only a few ball bearings and metal pieces to be identified in the grease. I spoke to New Holland and they were surprised that the knee needed to be replaced. It isn't cupped or warped or bent, which was New Holland's concern, so am I searching for something I don't need to replace?

Thanks for the reply regarding the interchangeable parts, do the different knees use the same spindle, hub and bearings?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

Ted, tractorpartsasap has a warranty on used parts and a liberal return policy. Sending you a private message.


----------



## Ted Roberts (Feb 27, 2018)

Here is a pictures of the knee. Not sure how clear they appear, but hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

Ted, you never stated the reason why you wanted to replace the LF knee. However, it would seem that most problems, especially wobble and so on could be resolved by replacing the bad bearings and other pieces inside the casing. Only if this is a long standing problem left unresolved would I think the cast steel axle housing would need to be replaced. (NH parts man should be able to help even if it comes down to aftermarket parts) I would imagine rebuild kits are available if your axle housing is usable. Again I am not a mechanic. Perhaps one of the other guys with more mechanical experience can offer more detailed advice. Personally, my BFF the trusted tractor mechanic would be all over this problem.


----------



## jwebb (Mar 21, 2018)

You can take a die grinder and clean up the burrs and rough spots, clean it, grease it, and put a new bearing in it. It will last a long time in comparison to cost of replacement. That should be an easy fix.


----------

